# denholm's late 70's/early 80s 7 Glasgow Nautical college



## Colin_L (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi all, looking for anyone from this time period who was with Denholms or at GCNS. Give me a shout, be great to hear from anyone from then


----------



## Ivor001 (Oct 29, 2021)

Colin_L said:


> Hi all, looking for anyone from this time period who was with Denholms or at GCNS. Give me a shout, be great to hear from anyone from then


Hi Colin,
I joined Denholm’s as engineer cadet HND Southampton C of T 1973. Joined a number of different Denholm’s ships until leaving after getting 2nd’s ticket 1980. Did we ever cross paths? I’m yet to come across anyone I sailed with other than Jan the crane!
Stay safe
Ivor ex cadet ex junior ex 4th engineer 
ex Merchant navy


----------



## John Gowers (Jul 18, 2018)

Here is a picture of Jan the Crane he is the 'old' guy on the right we on the Arctic Troll drinking Cold Duck obtained very cheaply in Canada. That was one of the best ships I sailed on.
I joined Denholms in 1974 as J/E left as 3/E with a C/E ticket in 1984. Went to Swecal then BP and then moved to the dark side and went to offshore driliing rigs.


----------



## Ivor001 (Oct 29, 2021)

John Gowers said:


> Here is a picture of Jan the Crane he is the 'old' guy on the right we on the Arctic Troll drinking Cold Duck obtained very cheaply in Canada. That was one of the best ships I sailed on.
> I joined Denholms in 1974 as J/E left as 3/E with a C/E ticket in 1984. Went to Swecal then BP and then moved to the dark side and went to offshore driliing rigs.
> 
> View attachment 690850


Good picture. I sailed with Jan on the Troll Park. Left the MN after getting my 2nd’s then moved ashore into industry first with a pump/turbine manufacturer, Hayward Tyler, and then a specialist engineering company, Furmanite Int, where I remained for twenty three years. Finished up working and living in Australia where I remain today. Thankfully, I missed the downsizing that Denholm’s went through in ‘82!


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Ivor001 said:


> Good picture. I sailed with Jan on the Troll Park. Left the MN after getting my 2nd’s then moved ashore into industry first with a pump/turbine manufacturer, Hayward Tyler, and then a specialist engineering company, Furmanite Int, where I remained for twenty three years. Finished up working and living in Australia where I remain today. Thankfully, I missed the downsizing that Denholm’s went through in ‘82!


When I was eng cadet doing stm time on QE2, I saw furmanite boys in action tackling a huge steam leak on a flange on a live steam line (pretty sure it was the superheated line to main engines). They looked like the bomb squad with the gear they were wearing, they must have lost a stone in sweat.😓


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

John Gowers said:


> Here is a picture of Jan the Crane he is the 'old' guy on the right we on the Arctic Troll drinking Cold Duck obtained very cheaply in Canada. That was one of the best ships I sailed on.
> I joined Denholms in 1974 as J/E left as 3/E with a C/E ticket in 1984. Went to Swecal then BP and then moved to the dark side and went to offshore driliing rigs.
> 
> View attachment 690850


John, last time I drank "cold duck" me and my mate/ fellow eng were ashore in East London, sa. We had a lock-in in some hotel in which I became unofficially married to the girl I was with, got back to ship around 6amish, looked for my mate Andy to make sure we turned too and found him in duty mess with his head in a bowl of cornflakes, milk geysering up as he breathed. Anyway down below 2nd eng assigned us tank diving duty, we were pisssed going down the ladders, after breathing in fumes from remnants of cargo (avgas I think) we were no good to man or beast, 2nd prudently ushered us off to our cabins to sleep it off. Chief eng Vic Murray, a Belfast man ,nicknamed me and Andy " Bill and Ben" after that incident.Good stuff that " cold duck ".🥳🤯


----------



## Ivor001 (Oct 29, 2021)

Furmanite’s specialist services included “under pressure leak sealing” on steam and virtually every other gas and fluid as well as “on-site machining” and “controlled bolt tensioning” all of which were sometimes done on ships in port and occasionally as flying squads. 
I wish I’d known about on-site matching when I was at sea since I remember trying to hone out gas cuts in “Sulzer” cylinder heads with huge formers and grinding paste. Never worked and went on for days. Could have remachined the head in an hour! Happy days.


----------

